# How to get Victoria Driving License when you move from India



## eshanbabbar (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Expats,

Does anyone know the process of getting Driving License in Victoria when you have moved from India and have full Indian Driving License ?

Please share any pointers/information on the same.

Thanks,
Eshan


----------



## eshanbabbar (Sep 16, 2016)

Also to add on my previous post, I have given Victoria Learner Permit Written test. I want to know if I can directly give the Drive Test now or I have to give Hazard perception test also ?

Thanks,
Eshan


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Eshan,
Check this link which has all the details about converting your indian license to Vic License.

https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/renew-replace-or-update/new-to-victoria/overseas-drivers

basically in a nutshell the process is as below.
1. If your Indian license is older than 3 years you can opt in for a full Vic License and not go via P1 and P2 route.
2. Vic roads has been doing verifications for indian Licenses due to some unkown reasons as of now so remember to get your driving license extract from india get it approved and validated from VFS in Australia. once they validate it Vic roads keeps your Indian license for a period of around 2-3 weeks to validate it further. 
3. Apply for a learning permit. give the learners test before your initial 6 months in Aus is over. 
Just remember to not apply for a physical Learners license if you've been in Australia for less than 6 months as you can still drive on your indian license till you get a full license., If youve already been in Vic for more than 6 months you wont be able to drive on your indian license and then you would have to pay and apply for a learners license in Vic and drive with someone who has a full license sitting besides you. 
3. once you clear the learners you need to then clear the hazard perception test. and yes it is mandatory.
4. once both are done take some driving lessons if you are not comfortable with the rules or go ahead with the drive test. If you have an Indian license older than 3 years you should then get a full Aussie license.


----------



## agnel25 (Jul 28, 2014)

eshanbabbar said:


> Also to add on my previous post, I have given Victoria Learner Permit Written test. I want to know if I can directly give the Drive Test now or I have to give Hazard perception test also ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Eshan


You have to get hazard perception done after which you are eligible for drive test.
I guess vicroads have seen your Indian license during your learners test. If they have seen and have no issues with it then after you pass the drive test you will get full license. If you have not shown them the license yet then please do so during hazard perception test.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

The process has changed slightly and for better now. I am in Melbourne, Victoria. The process now is, to actually make an appointment to first verify the Indian Driving License before one can actually booking the Learner Permit Test. Good thing is VicRoads now I think does this all on it's own rather than we going to VFS and getting a certificate done through them. But word of caution, try to get the smart card Indian license-one with the chip and not the plastic card, process is much smoother that way as they can verify that's a valid license. Also, it's much cheaper and faster if you're in India and convert your plastic card to smart card. I did the same. 

After the license is verified you can book the learners test and after you pass that then the hazard perception test and then an actual driving test. 

Links for practice tests: 

Learners: https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/your-ls/get-your-ls/lpt
Hazard perception test: My Licence - Question 1 of 7


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have a german derivers license while I am an Indian citizen. Is it true that I can get an Aussie license without the test?


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes you can exchange your German licence and get a Victorian licence without written or road test. Come back and share your experience.


----------

